# AKFF MEMBERS SURF LAUNCH COURSE 29th April



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Date for surf launch course will be Sunday 29 th April 10. 15 am till 2.00 pm due to the tides on that day cost will be $20 per head for the 1/2 day course.
PFD will be COMPULSORY on the day BYO BBQ & Drinks
after course, facilities near launch site.Hopefully have a Hobie Evolution
Prowler Elite & Malibu X Factor for a test paddle there. Fishing Monthly will 
probably do a feature story on the day.
If you are interested please regester by email to mailto:[email protected] so Craig can get numbers to arrange the course.
It will be a lot of fun see you there.
Cheers, Brad


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great work Brad!!
I'll be there!!
Where is it going to be held?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Occy,
It can be done mate,we're just lucky to have qualified & many entusiastic kayakers up here. This course is for first timers to the advanced with safety the main priority.

Biggera Yakker, it will be a great opportunity meet you & the local guys while having some fun.
It will held at Currumbin Alley meet on the south bank between the two bridges I will post map of launch site soon.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks FB!!!
See you on the 29th!!


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, ditto occy's coments, love to have a crack if a coarse comes up in melbourne. Maybe on a future akff big fishing weekend we can organise to have some training/classes like these. Hope its a hit Brad, its a great idea.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks,
Sent a message to Craig and have now registered, see you guys there. Cheers
Safa


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Damn, I can't make it, I'm competing in the Bribie Island Multi Sport Challenge that day


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Have attached some photos of Craig I took during the kayak reviews for Fishing Monthly. These are some of the skills we will be doing on course.
Cheers Brad,


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Yikes :shock: I guess I'm just used to the mellow La Jolla surf, but that's nuts. I'd be looking for a bay if I showed up at the launch and saw that type of surf. I'm a wimp


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great!.  ...I have just sent off an Email to put my name down as well, cant wait.
If any one needs a lift from the redcliffe or north east brissy area let me know can fit 2 kayaks on the roof racks of my Navara.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im there! Just sent Craig a message. Hope the Kingfisher can handle it :? .


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

That's great guys I just know we will learn so much from Craig he really is an awesome paddler. Unfortunately my time is limited we I do the photo shots for the reviews I can't even go for a paddle with him & I would like to learn more.

Cheers Brad


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Spoke to Craig today there's about 8 guys so far ,even if it's not your thing come and meet the fellow yakkers for the BBQ and some refreshments after at 200 pm .Will post launch site soon . cheers FB


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

l will be there,


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Be good to catch again Stu how's the shoulder mate ?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

G"day meoldchina Iknow Craig"s is a Howe Extasea fan he stock them in his shop. Cheers FB


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Brad, l will be there as a one arm helper l go in for the opp on thur and it looks like l will be out of action for about 4 months,so Ross there will be one less [SOF] out in the surf


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks like Me & Meoldchina flying the (SOF) flag :lol: .


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm there. Just sent off the email.

Can't wait! Should be a blast!!!


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Bugger!!!!! I cant make the 29th, I have promised the wife a weekend away and I'm note brave enough to cancel.

I was really looking forward to meeting some AKFF members anyhow, thanks for organising it FB.


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Brad, I'm a new member as of last week (only get my boat this week)and would like to come along (up from Crescent Head, NSW) to Currumbin for the course - plse pencil me in, ta, Sean Larkan


----------



## reefcheck (Jul 20, 2006)

It would be great, for those of us who can't make it, if somebody can get photos and video and put this session on the wiki!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Is this still on????? I havent received any confirmation to the E-mail I sent. :?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes ,Craig back on Tuesday had school kayak camp all week.cheers FB


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

craig i'm well up for it but i cant make any promises untill closer to the time, i'll keep an eye out for the launch site details and will try my best to make, i think it will very valuable


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm in! I'm in!

My brother might be up too.

I'm sick of rolling in the surf! :roll:

Matt


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Looks like being a great turnout I will post meeting place & launch site in the next few days ,I will Hopefully have a few kayak there to try after course like a Prowler Elite , Malibu X factor & Hobie Quest.FB


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

I hope to be there just to meet some of the local yakers and check out your yaks and how they have been outfitted. Have paid a deposit on a Prowler 4.5, however don't have enough yak time to tackle the surf just yet (and wouldn't like to damage your pride and joy.)


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

GuYs look at new thread SURF LAUNCH UPDATE THIS SUNDAY 29TH for details. Cheers FB


----------

